# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Wargame Map- Anzio (WiP)

## timallen

I have started work on another map for White Dog Games.  This is a redesign of an existing map for a game on the Anzio landing in Italy, 1944.  Here is a look at the original map.  Its not bad...but they figured I could punch it up a notch.

----------


## timallen

Here is the map I have been working on.  The designer wanted to add a fair number of charts and things on the side.  I have simply cut and pasted them on as placeholders for now, except for the Combat Resuts Table, which I have already redone.

I used techniques learned from tutorials here to do the mountains and to do the coastlines, which I love.

Hmmm...now that I am looking at the jpeg, I'm not loving the three toned mountains.  Probably need to dump the middle mustardy coloured layer.

----------


## Riggamorphus

I like the Hex border built into the edges.  Really neat.  The mountains are just right and the mustard color doesn't bother me, it sets it apart.  But maybe a brown or purple color if you still need options.

----------


## Steel General

Coming along nicely...heckuva improvement over the original.

----------


## Aval Penworth

yeah, this looks cool. I'd ask to play a game if I saw the board on your coffee table.

----------


## JosepM

Very nice, can show what Tutorials read for obtain these results or a little step by step? I want redesign one old map from a game and I like this style..

Salut,
Josep

----------


## timallen

Sorry: I completely missed this!

Tell you what- the next time I start in on a game map, I will try to create some tutorials as I go.

----------

